# Coding at home



## Manickavalli Anand (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi,

 I am in Dubai working as Executive Clinical coder, i have an experience of 6yrs in coding for Anesthesia, ER coding, Pathologist coding, radiology coding, new born coding ( use ICD 9 CM, CPT 4,HCPCS level II & ICD 10 basic).

At present i train physicians & other staff in out patient office clinic.

Is there anyone willling to give a job for coding where i will do it from my house. 

I have computer and internet connection.

I am trainned with HIPAA compliance too.

I am attaching my CV too.*I love coding.*

If any one interested please do contact me in my mobile 97105 4804315

thank you,
Manickavalli Anand


----------



## bkdash (Mar 10, 2008)

Manickavalli Anand said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in Dubai working as Executive Clinical coder, i have an experience of 6yrs in coding for Anesthesia, ER coding, Pathologist coding, radiology coding, new born coding ( use ICD 9 CM, CPT 4,HCPCS level II & ICD 10 basic).
> 
> ...


Hi,

Could you please give me your personal mail ID. I just wanted to chat with you.

Thanks,
Dash, India, CPC


----------

